# Help! Stuck in Andriod



## Noremacam (Jul 25, 2011)

So, I was running webOS, I went to cyboot and choose to make next boot android. Now, I am permanently in android. No matter how many times I reboot, I cannot escape it. I can't get to clockwork to update to alpha 0.5, and I'm now stuck.

I found /boot/moboot.next in the file explorer, but even with root, I can't remove the file because it's mounted as read only, and I can't figure out how to change that.

Is there any way I can get out of this without having to use webOS doctor?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

you may want to try just reinstalling moboot with ACMEinstaller2. Copy the moboot zip file to the cminstall folder, reboot your touchpad holding the volume up button until you get the white usb icon, thentype the same novacom command as when you installed Android. It will install any zip files sitting in the cminstall folder.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Either use what Brawlking told you or get root explorer (or ES File Explorer) and mount /boot volume as "rw". Then you will be able to edit the moboot.default (for the default boot partition) and moboot.next (for which partition to boot next time you reboot your touchpad).


----------



## Noremacam (Jul 25, 2011)

Varemenos said:


> Either use what Brawlking told you or get root explorer (or ES File Explorer) and mount /boot volume as "rw". Then you will be able to edit the moboot.default (for the default boot partition) and moboot.next (for which partition to boot next time you reboot your touchpad).


how do I mount /boot as rw?

Edit: NVM, google is my friend.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

If you hold vol.down at startup moboot should say "Please Release Keys" and then pause at the moboot menu allowing you back into webos so you can run cyboot again.


----------



## linuxq (Jan 27, 2012)

Use the terminal app in android. Change to root with "su", remount with "mount -o remount,rw /boot" and just delete it "rm /boot/moboot.next" and anjoy webOS again! I had the same problem!​


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Syxx said:


> If you hold vol.down at startup moboot should say "Please Release Keys" and then pause at the moboot menu allowing you back into webos so you can run cyboot again.


I believe if moboot.next is set to "CyanogenMod", one won't even see the moboot menu and the problem is CM9 does not clear that file like CM7 does, so one had to go in and edit the file with a text editor or delete it all together.


----------

